# 26650 / 26670 E Body By FiveMega



## fivemega (Jul 13, 2012)

*(AVAILABLE)


Please allow 7 days to ship*​

*Please note: I will not send email or PM to individuals regarding payment confirmation and shipping status.
All these information will be next to your CPF handle in this post.
All 50 States shipping will come with tracking number but for international orders I will provide label number. Sorry, no tracking available for international orders.*









*Please first read completely,

then pay

lastly post detail of your order here*​

Here are another interesting addition to your favorite E series which will take single 26650 for extra capacity and run time with installed McClicky switch on tail cap for easy operation.
These bodies are designed to use with 26.5mm diameter and 69mm long Li-Ion batteries to make your E $urefire more usefull and higher power. You can also use 18650 battery with adapter.
Body is similar to 26670 C head with same aggressive knurling and grooves.
Basicaly, you install your E series head to these 26650 or 26670 body to get much higher power, capacity and run time. Completly hard anodized to match as close as possible to natural HA or black E head.
Come with installed (head side) O'ring, double tail side O'ring, tail cap and installed McClickie/momentary switch and switch seal.
Removal of switches are as easy as unscrewing the switch housing (using pair of needle nose).
Simply instal the original head (and proper lamp assembly) on loaded body and ready to go. Allways reversable and you keep original body new and scratch free.

Excellent choice when used single IMR or protected cell with *Strion kit* or any LED module for extended run time and higher performance.

It is also possible to use E to C adapters on these bodies for P60 system using D26 module and can be used with Beefy bezel.
What you will get is: round grooved milled body, Electrical spacer pressed into body, one head side O'ring, 2 tail side O'rings, tail cap with installed McClicky switch and black switch seal. No head, no lamp assembly, no battery and no charger is included or available.
Please note: This is first and the only run of these product and I will never ever make them again with same price. So either get it or...
No reservation please. You must pay FIRST then claim your spot by posting here. I will sign your name right after receiving payment unless you paying by MO.
Please don't pay if you may change your mind. There will not be any refund. Please read one more time before taking any action.
It is ABSOLUTELY NECESSARY to pick next  available and valid number, post detail of your order here and paypal note along with your CPF handle.
It is ABSOLUTELY NECESSARY to pick next available and valid number, post detail of your order here and paypal note along with your CPF handle.
It is ABSOLUTELY NECESSARY to pick next available and valid number, post detail of your order here and paypal note along with your CPF handle.
I will never figure out what for is your payment and from whom without above information therefore you may receive your order with LLL OOO NNN GGG delay
Cash Price:
Black 26670 E Body $66 *(AVAILABLE)*
Gray 26670 E Body $66 *(NOT AVAILABLE)*
Gray 26670 E Body *(BLEMISHED)* $61 *(NOT AVAILABLE)*
Gray 26670 extension tube $25 *(NOT AVAILABLE)*
Black anodized heat sinked 18mm adapter sleeve $18 *(NOT AVAILABLE)*
PVC 18mm tube sleeve $5 *(AVAILABLE)*
Extra replacemnt McClicky switch $10 *(AVAILABLE)*
Extra black switch seal $1 *(AVAILABLE)*
Extra Orange switch seal $1 *(NOT AVAILABLE)*
Extra GID switch seal $1 *(AVAILABLE)*
Shipping to States $6
Internationaly $18
Insurance $2.60 for each $100 value in States
Insurance $6.00 for each $100 value internationally
I am not responsible for loss or damage once I ship your package.
Free shipping to USA if paid by US postal money order.
Please add 4% to total for CC Paypal
Please pay first for next available and valid number then post it here. "I *will* take it" will NOT work. "<Payment already sent from XX>" is good.
Detail of items you pay is necessary in paypal note or don't expect to receive.
Example:  already sent for #67 single 18350
CPF handle: Mike_Gee
Michael Grandee
Paypal: [email protected]

*Please PM for other type of payment.*

*Please see: 
Bi-Metal E head, E tail here.
D36 bodies here.
C bodies here.
MN sockets here.
A2 sockets here.
D26 socket/reflectors here.
2x26500 and 3x26500 Exotic M*gs here.*


*-------------------------*
#01 Gray E series single 26670 body $66 rookie paid shipped 03112550000058022105
#02 Gray E series single 26670 body $66 rookie paid shipped 03112550000058022105
#03 Gray E series single 26670 body $66 wrf MO received shipped 03112550000058022082
#04 Gray E series single 26670 body $66 wrf MO received shipped 03112550000058022082
#05 Gray E series single 26670 body $66 ming560 paid shipped LC740353711US
#06 Gray E series single 26670 body $66 nbjly paid shipped 9114901230801136177970
#07 Gray E series single 26670 body $66 archimedes paid shipped 9114901159815876888856
#08 Gray E series single 26670 body $66 yellow paid shipped LA046552985US
#09 Gray E series single 26670 body $66 mcbrat paid shipped 9505513808417222091761
------------------------
#01 Gray E series single 26670 *(ANODIZE BLEMISHED)* body $61 DayofReckoning paid shipped 9500113808419158223145
------------------------
#01 *Black E series* single 26670 body $66 rookie paid shipped 03112550000058022105
#02 *Black E series* single 26670 body $66 rookie paid shipped 03112550000058022105
#03 *Black E series* single 26670 body $66 euroken paid shipped 03120860000211924023
#04 *Black E series* single 26670 body $66 LEDAdd1ct paid shipped 9114901159815961076922
#05 *Black E series* single 26670 body $66 jonwkng paid shipped LC658428973US
#06 *Black E series* single 26670 body $66 carrot paid shipped 9114901159815396154820
#07 *Black E series* single 26670 body $66 archimedes paid shipped 9114999944238373407844 + 9114999944238373526040
#08 *Black E series* single 26670 body $66 ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond paid shipped 9505513808416351041845
#09 *Black E series* single 26670 body $66 mcbrat paid shipped 9505513808417222091761
#10 *Black E series* single 26670 body $66 horizonseeker paid shipped 9505513808438003116640
#11 *Black E series* single 26670 body $66 flashy bazook paid shipped 9505513808438003116633
#12 *Black E series* single 26670 body $66 novice MO received shipped 9500113808418186151260
#14 *Black E series* single 26670 body $66 Greenbean paid shipped 9500113808410363344151
#15 *Black E series* single 26670 body $66 mcbrat paid paid shipped 9500113808412136453411
#16 *Black E series* single 26670 body $66 mesa232323 paid shipped 9500113808432301488317
#17 *Black E series* single 26670 body $66 Tempest UK paid shipped LH181954158US
#18 *Black E series* single 26670 body $66 *(AVAILABLE)*
#19 *Black E series* single 26670 body $66 *(AVAILABLE)*
------------------------
------------------------
*Please find link of my other products here and click on each link you are interested.*
------------------------


*(A V A I L A B L E)*​


----------



## fivemega (Jul 13, 2012)

******** Question *********



novice said:


> Will this 26670 work with a "regular" 18650, or with a 26500 + 15mm conductive spacer?


*Sure it will work:
A- 26670
B- 18650 with centering tube
C- 26500+15mm conductive spacer (Dummy)*


----------



## xml (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: 26670 E Body By FiveMega*

Just when you think that there cannot be any more options - awesome work!!! :twothumbs


----------



## fivemega (Jul 13, 2012)

xml said:


> Just when you think that there cannot be any more options - awesome work!!! :twothumbs



*For modders there is no end. * :twothumbs :twothumbs :twothumbs


----------



## rookie (Jul 13, 2012)

for 

#01 Gray E series single 26670 body
#02 Gray E series single 26670 body
#01 Black E series single 26670 body
#02 Black E series single 26670 body
(2) Black anodized heat sinked 18mm adapter sleeve

:thanks: :thumbsup:

cpf# rookie


----------



## wrf (Jul 14, 2012)

#03 & #04 Gray E series single 26670 body

Money order on its way (put in the mail earlier today).


----------



## ming560 (Aug 12, 2012)

for 30% off
#05 Gray E series single 26670 body


----------



## euroken (Jan 14, 2013)

*Just following upPP sent for 30% off*

*#03 **Black E series single 26670 body $66 (AVAILABLE)

**And an additional order last week!

Thanks.
**
*


----------



## fivemega (Sep 27, 2013)

*More 26650/26670 E Bodies available.*


----------



## nbjly (Dec 12, 2013)

Paypal sent for 

#06 Gray E series single 26670 body $66 (AVAILABLE)

$66 - 20% = $52.80 + $6 Shipping = $58.80 Total

Unique Transaction ID # 9P549839G1991260H

:thanks:


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Dec 14, 2013)

Payment Sent:

#04 *Black E series* single 26670 body
Original Price: $66.00

$66.00 * .80 = $52.80

$52.80 + $6.00 Shipping = $58.80

Thank you!


----------



## jonwkng (Dec 20, 2013)

For
#05 Black E series single 26670 body $52.80 (20% off) + Shipping $7

Thank you and happy holidays!


----------



## carrot (Dec 21, 2013)

PP sent. 9XK597441J9303038
#06 Black E series single 26670 body $66 (AVAILABLE)


----------



## archimedes (Nov 3, 2014)

... for gray E-series single 26670 tube (#07) + 18mm adapter sleeve + Insured shipping

EDIT - arrived :thanks:


----------



## archimedes (Dec 31, 2014)

[emoji14]aypal: ... for black E-series single 26670 tube (#07) + shipping (Sale pricing)

EDIT - PM incoming, regarding issue with this shipment....

EDIT (2) - another PM sent, please confirm. Thanks


----------



## archimedes (Jan 14, 2015)

EDIT - Thanks for getting back in touch by PM


----------



## fivemega (Jan 15, 2015)

*Every payment received for above part, already shipped and tracking number or custom form number is added on post #1

More 26650 / 26670 E Bodies available.

Please check post #1 for next available finish and number.*


----------



## archimedes (Jan 18, 2015)

archimedes said:


> EDIT - Thanks for getting back in touch by PM


Yet another PM sent ... please see PM for issues with the replacement switch :sigh:

EDIT - Unfortunately, order sent back for return. Please confirm arrival and refund, when received. Thank you.


----------



## fivemega (Jan 19, 2016)

*AB
AB
AB
AB*


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Dec 12, 2016)

Payment sent for:
#09 Black E-Series single 26670 body $66
PVC 18mm tube sleeve $5 
#15 Bi-focal camless M*g reflector $18
Total: $89 - 20% = $71.20
Shipping: $11
Total sent: $82.20


CPF Handle: ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond


----------



## fivemega (Jun 26, 2017)

*More 26650 / 26670 E Bodies available.*


----------



## mcbrat (Aug 8, 2017)

pp sent for:

#09 Gray E series single 26670 body $66 (AVAILABLE)
#09 Black E series single 26670 body $66 (AVAILABLE)
PVC 18mm tube sleeve $5 (AVAILABLE)
PVC 18mm tube sleeve $5 (AVAILABLE)
Shipping to States $6

total= $148


----------



## horizonseeker (Dec 30, 2017)

paypal sent for #10 black 26670 E body


----------



## flashy bazook (Dec 31, 2017)

Note--below order part of a bigger order posted under the Xmas discount thread: items here just part of the order.

PP sent

26650/26670 E Body:
--Black E series,#11, $66 (complete host)
--PVC 18650 sleeve,$5


----------



## novice (Jun 30, 2018)

Will this 26670 work with a "regular" 18650, or with a 26500 + 15mm conductive spacer?


----------



## mcbrat (Jun 30, 2018)

novice said:


> Will this 26670 work with a "regular" 18650, or with a 26500 + 15mm conductive spacer?


Yes, a sleeve for an 18650 is an added option . And a spacer for shorter battery as long as it's a proper spacer (non conductive shell) should work.


----------



## novice (Jun 30, 2018)

Thank you, mcbrat!


----------



## novice (Jul 1, 2018)

Pm sent.


----------



## DayofReckoning (Jun 5, 2019)

Paypal Payment sent for 

#01 ​Gray E series​ single 26670 ​*(ANODIZE BLEMISHED) body $61 ​(AVAILABLE)
Gray 26670 extension tube $25 ​(AVAILABLE)
SHIPPING $6

*​Total sent $92


----------



## fivemega (Jul 4, 2020)

*More 26650 / 26670 E Bodies available.*


----------



## Greenbean (Dec 15, 2020)

I have four of five 26650 cells, where might I score an adapter/spacer to use this body?


----------



## mcbrat (Dec 15, 2020)

Greenbean said:


> I have four of five 26650 cells, where might I score an adapter/spacer to use this body?


Any E series compatible head should screw right on, or might look better with an E to C adapter, and use your favorite dropin and C series head. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## Greenbean (Dec 16, 2020)

Thanks, 

I should have added the spacer is to make up the distance of my 26650 battery in the end.


----------



## fivemega (Dec 16, 2020)

Greenbean said:


> I have four of five 26650 cells, where might I score an adapter/spacer to use this body?





Greenbean said:


> I should have added the spacer is to make up the distance of my 26650 battery in the end.


*Please explain what is your question. What exactly you need / want to do?*


----------



## Greenbean (Dec 19, 2020)

I am having a "COVID" moment...

Well that's what I am calling it! 

I was sure the difference between the 26650 and 26670 was lots more than just 2MM, sorry to confuse a thread FM

As soon as I have some funds from Christmas spending I'll be wanting one of these beauties!


----------



## Greenbean (Dec 19, 2020)

What the heck! Merry Christmas to me!!

 already sent for #14 Black E series single 26670 body $66, added for US shipping, insurance and added to cover PP fees, sent 80 total.

Transaction ID: 0NS148256S834412M December 19, 2020


Thanks FM for all you have done and continue to do for this community, please have a safe and Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!


----------



## fivemega (Dec 20, 2021)

*Some more 26650 / 26670 E Bodies available.*


----------



## fivemega (May 5, 2022)

*Every payment received for above part, already shipped and tracking number or custom form number is added on post #1

More 26650 / 26670 E Bodies available.

Please check post #1 for next available finish and number.*


----------



## mcbrat (May 10, 2022)

$78 sent for 

#15 Black E series single 26670 body $66 (AVAILABLE)
PVC 18mm tube sleeve $5 (AVAILABLE)
Extra GID switch seal $1 (AVAILABLE)
Shipping to States $6

CPF:Mcbrat


----------



## mesa232323 (Oct 18, 2022)

#16 *Black E series* single 26670 body $66 *(AVAILABLE)*


----------



## Tempest UK (Oct 19, 2022)

PayPal sent: Transaction ID 14F67788H30712646

#17 Black E series single 26670 body $66 (AVAILABLE)
Extra replacemnt McClicky switch $10 (AVAILABLE)
Extra black switch seal $1 (AVAILABLE)

PLUS
#23 $urefire M6 2x26650 extension tube $52 (AVAILABLE)
#12 Gray M head, C tail Genuine Leef 3x18650 body $89 (AVAILABLE)

+ International shipping.

Thanks!


----------

